# octogon red



## wannabe (Oct 23, 2009)

been reading all the advice from all you pros on how to catch one of these. been trying for years to catch one... hence the name "wannabe". caught on live pinfish around 3 o'clock. nice guy named mike helped me land this guy and took the









picture. thanks mike! oh, also caught a nice spanish and 2 dozen black mullet. lucky day! makes up for all those days i went home skunked!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I love it when a plan comes together. Thanx for the report. See ya out there.


----------



## wannabe (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks surfstryker. i met you out at the octogon pier a couple of weekends ago. i gave you a pinfish and told you i would check the forum to see if you caught anything on it. i guess you didn't


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for pointing that out. Actually My boy caught a huge sail cat, not report worthy.


----------



## wannabe (Oct 23, 2009)

oops, sorry about that. guess still have to learn about forum etiquette. but you made up for it the next weekend at 3mb with that sandy redfish. yours was bigger than mine........


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice red.......great pic:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice red, larry can tell ya about anything you need to know on catching reds


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratulations! Bet that was fun


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch and report!


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome catch man! I know it was fun for you! Keep it up...


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet man!!! The only way proven to catch big reds is: Go Fishing!!! lol


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job man. Was Mike a big yankee throwing a mullet net........lol. Again nice job!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sweet looking Red:clap I knowit was fun Fighting Him, Hope you get Many more and thanks for the Report!!!


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

was he a keeper?

NICE FISH!!


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

Sweet catch! Hopefully this is a sign of things to come!:clap


----------



## wannabe (Oct 23, 2009)

no, he was too big. didn't have a tape measure. the tape on my pier cart only goes to 24" and he was definitely more than three inches longer than that. maybe 10" more with the tail pinched. had to let him go with the promise that i'll be looking for him again.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

nice bull dude. you gotta try a sleigh ride on the kayak sometime. i owe you an inshore kayak charter. thanks for the hook up on that chainsaw, got rid of those tree's just in time for inspection's.

hit me up sometime. p.m. or call.

tight lines.Capt Ollie ,

Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Where is octogon pier? Thanks


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Fish!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA GUY (Oct 26, 2009)

HI, I'm new to the forum, so my first ? is the octogon pier at the GB end of the three mile bridge


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

no, thats the t pier.. the octogon pier is on the gb side of bob sykes bridge


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

thats a good one:clap


----------

